# Pic's Of Savanna & Vegas



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Savanna & Vegas at the park


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful shots of beautiful dogs!! I think they are both great looking, but I do love the face of that apricot, gorgeous!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

They are gorgeous, you must be very proud of them :smile:


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Blue Fox said:


> They are gorgeous, you must be very proud of them :smile:


They look so happy!!! :whoo:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pics and beautiful Standard's. Are they both females or is Vegas a male? Which one is Vegas and which is Savannah?


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

*Thanks*



SECRETO said:


> Great pics and beautiful Standard's. Are they both females or is Vegas a male? Which one is Vegas and which is Savannah?


Thanks,
Savanna is the apricot female and Vegas is the cream boy.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Vegas is a cream? Wow, he looks white except for his ears. They are both pretty. How close in age are they?


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Savanna just turned 2 in Dec. and Vegas will be 1 this month. The breeder registered him as cream same as his mother but she said he will turn more white than cream and I do see that as he gets older the cream seems to be in the ears. Before I got him cut in the lamb cut you could see cream running through his back.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

They both are very impressing Standards. You must be a proud momma.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs, lovely pics.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What pretty babies you have. How wonderful


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

*Yep I'm a proud spoo moma*



SECRETO said:


> They both are very impressing Standards. You must be a proud momma.


For my husbands and my 13th anniversary he got me a double lead with a key ring on it because I had recently locked myself out while walking them.

I was getting used to walking them which is challenging because Vegas A.K.A Romeo/ Eye Candy, likes to jump on Savanna bite her bracelets, basically play instead of walk. We walk around our whole development about 1 1/2 mile, a nice walk with sidewalks. You see mostly mothers with young children and dogs out walking in a park like setting. The only men at that time of day , mid afternoon are older retired men.

Anyway, we are strolling along and I see a man coming towards us that clearly does not belong here. I go ahead and give the command heel get to the side which Savanna does and of course Vegas follows her. Savanna always senses what I am thinking and feeling so when the man goes to pass us he stops and starts asking me for directions. As he is talking and getting closer to me eyeballing my fanny pack ( which I forgot my cell) so it only had treats and poo bags Ha! Savanna is now in between us full growl like I have never seen before, teeth are out ready to take him on. My heart is pounding and I am thinking we need to get the ________ out of here fast. I said go straight make a left and I look at Savanna and give the command "Let's Go" Hurry Hurry! The whole time not a word from Vegas he is posed like someone is taking a pic. of him or something.
So we take off full speed and the whole time I am thinking Vegas will start to play and that man will get us. He didn't he followed Savanna's lead. I turned around to look back and the man had turned back to look at us. Again I said let's go home hurry hurry. We had about 1/2 mile to get home and I am not a runner at all, but i don't even remember my feet hitting the ground. I think between the two of them they lifted me off and I glided.
We made it to our street and i was tired I said Savanna heel and she turned around and looked at me as only a poodle can look and did the poodle talk as I am sure most of you have heard before when they sound like they are talking back at you. She did not stop till we got to our garage door.
I told my husband who has always said that Savanna would just lick someone to death. I said Oh No, if need be she would protect me and the kid's. He is in the Navy and gone sometimes a yr. at a time but I feel safe with my spoos. 
Vegas, well he is still a puppy but he has a good teacher in Savanna.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

WOW! I am in awe of the beauty!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

P Nalitt, BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL standards


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

They're both lovely dogs. And Vegas does look a bit like Gunther - very similar cut. Do you show Savannah?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Scary story about your walk around your neighborhood. Sure nice to know that our fur babies that we feel would probably just lick someone to death would be totally different if someone was a threat to us. Glad that your story had such a nice ending.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Please THANK your husband for serving our country and keeping us safe. It is very much appreciated. I know it must be hard for you having to be apart from him for such long periods of time. You are both very special.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

kathyd said:


> They're both lovely dogs. And Vegas does look a bit like Gunther - very similar cut. Do you show Savannah?


Savanna has done obedience and agility. With Vegas I could have done confirmation, still not neutered yet but I purchased with limited reg. so I don't think I can do that either.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

*Vegas 4 weeks ago*

















This was Vegas just 4 weeks ago in his show puppy coat. He just got the lamb cut and he looks like a different dog. I liked the show cut but it is a lot of work if you are not showing and people kept stopping and asking me what kind of dog he was a sheepdog or labradoodle. To me he looked like a standard poodle puppy in a show coat but most people I guess don't see that everyday.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

P Nalitt said:


> Savanna just turned 2 in Dec. and Vegas will be 1 this month. The breeder registered him as cream same as his mother but she said he will turn more white than cream and I do see that as he gets older the cream seems to be in the ears. Before I got him cut in the lamb cut you could see cream running through his back.


They are both gorgeous.
My Gunther is 16 month now and lost almost all of his cream colour.
I think he will clear to white.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

spoofan said:


> They are both gorgeous.
> My Gunther is 16 month now and lost almost all of his cream colour.
> I think he will clear to white.


Yea, since Vegas got all of his long puppy hair cut off to the lamb cut I don't see any cream except on the ears now. He is going through the coat change and will go this Tues. to the groomers so he may come back all white!!!
I can tell in the recent pic's you posted of Gunther he looks bigger and more mature than Vegas. How much does he weigh?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther weighs just under 60 lbs.
I expect him to mature to 60-65 lb.
He is going through a coat change as well and I am seriously considering giving him a much shorter haircut.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

spoofan said:


> Gunther weighs just under 60 lbs.
> I expect him to mature to 60-65 lb.
> He is going through a coat change as well and I am seriously considering giving him a much shorter haircut.


Wow, pretty big boy. Vegas weighs about 45 lbs. I think she said he should top about 50lbs. Savanna is small for a standard she weighs around 40 lbs. and I try to get her to put on some weight but I think Vegas chases her so much that she can't keep it on her. She also has much finer features than Vegas.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I just looked and Gunther's weight at 1 year was 48 lbs.
So Vegas will likely get quite a bit bigger.
My daughter's spoo girl Stella is 3.5 years old and topped at 40 lbs....very fine boned girly spoo....fast as a bullet.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Your poodles are beautiful. Those are excellent pictures.


----------

